# Partner visa



## Jagg (May 20, 2017)

hi I would like to get some help if possible. As I am on MRT bridging visa A. I have applied for partner visa last week and I have got bridging visa C which is not in effect as my immigration officer say it is because of i already hold a bridging visa A. I would like to know if I withdraw my MRT file now what will happen next will my bridging visa C come into effect automatically or I should not withdraw MRT .Please help me I do not know what step should I take . 
Regards


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

You might want to post this in the visas and immigration forum


----------

